# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Cấu hình Mach3

## vdanhp

Em có 1 số thắc mắc sau:
trong phần config mach3
    -  cột Step pin là chân cấp xung
    -  Dir pin là chân quyết định chiều của step motor
    -  chân enable là cả 3 motor chung phải không.
em đang làm 1 cái cnc mini, em hiểu cách config mach3 như trên không biết có đúng không.
xin mọi người chỉ giáo.

----------


## ahdvip

> Em có 1 số thắc mắc sau:
> trong phần config mach3
>     -  cột Step pin là chân cấp xung
>     -  Dir pin là chân quyết định chiều của step motor
>     -  chân enable là cả 3 motor chung phải không.
> em đang làm 1 cái cnc mini, em hiểu cách config mach3 như trên không biết có đúng không.
> xin mọi người chỉ giáo.


Enable - bạn muốn cho phép trục nào chạy thì bạn tick vào mục đó.

----------


## vdanhp

còn cột step pin và dir pin, em hiểu vậy có đúng k bác.



> Enable - bạn muốn cho phép trục nào chạy thì bạn tick vào mục đó.

----------


## k123kien

Các chân set, dỉr các trục còn phụ thuộc vào bob của bạn nữa.

----------


## ahdvip

> Các chân set, dỉr các trục còn phụ thuộc vào bob của bạn nữa.


Step và dir em thấy bác ấy nói đúng mà nhỉ.

----------


## k123kien

> Step và dir em thấy bác ấy nói đúng mà nhỉ.


Vâng ạ. Ý em nói step pin, dir pin ạ.

----------


## linhdt1121

Các bác cho em hỏi chút, sao mach3 của em ko dis đc cái estop di dc thế này, em cứ dis rồi apply mà ko thể nào đc.

----------


## nhatson

tiêu chuẩn máy lúc nào cũng phải có nút dừng khần cấp

----------


## linhdt1121

Số là em mới mua ít driver vs cái máy tính đồng nát, em cài mach3 để chạy jog test đám driver nhưng cái estop này nó cứ như vầy, khi nhấn reset trong mach3 để jog thì nó báo estop đang enable và cuối cùng là chẳng làm đc gì cả.

----------


## emptyhb

> Số là em mới mua ít driver vs cái máy tính đồng nát, em cài mach3 để chạy jog test đám driver nhưng cái estop này nó cứ như vầy, khi nhấn reset trong mach3 để jog thì nó báo estop đang enable và cuối cùng là chẳng làm đc gì cả.


Bác tich vào active low cái Etstop đi

----------

h-d, hoitm, linhdt1121, nhatson

----------


## linhdt1121

Ko đc bác ah, em chỉnh các kiểu sau đó apply, khởi động lại nó lại về y nguyên ban đầu. Tất cả các tùy chỉnh khác trong port and pin đều bị vậy

----------


## hoitm

máy tính có cài pm đóng băng không vậy.

----------


## solero

Chuyển Port sang #2 hoặc pin sang pin khác là đươc.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## CKD

Không lưu được cấu hình thì cài mach3 kiểu gì nhỉ? Có gì đó không ổn.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Chuyển Port sang #2 hoặc pin sang pin khác là đươc.


thank bác, đã ok




> Không lưu được cấu hình thì cài mach3 kiểu gì nhỉ? Có gì đó không ổn.


em ko hiểu đoạn này, cài mach3 xong mới cấu hình chứ bác.
tiếc là cái máy đang cài mach3 ko có mạng và cũng ko có gì để quay cái clip lại post lên bác coi.

----------


## CKD

Không ổn là vụ không lưu được cấu hình. Vì nếu bị đóng băng thì sẽ không cài mach3 được.

----------


## linhdt1121

ko biết có phải do máy tính của em ko nhưng máy tính của em hơi lạ, muốn bật đc máy tính phải có đĩa win trong ổ cd, nếu ko có thì trong bios ko nhận ổ cứng  :Big Grin: 
tiện cụ nào biết chỉ em nó là lỗi gì vậy

----------


## CKD

Có thể hdd của cụ bị hỏng mbr rồi, nên không thể khởi động mà phải khởi động băng cd rồi load hdd.
Nếu nhẹ thì format xong cài lại cẩn thận có thể được, tệ hơn thì thay cái ổ thôi.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## anhcos

Đã chuyển port qua #2 ok rồi mà CKD, vậy là không phải do hdh hay mach3 nữả rồi.

----------


## sieunhim

mbr thì nạp lại thôi cài win làm gì. bác chủ kiểm tra thử cái partition cài win có được active ko

----------


## bb05

e cung bị tình trạng tương tự không cách nào tắt sc cái estop nên không thể lm dc cái j

----------


## nhatson

> e cung bị tình trạng tương tự không cách nào tắt sc cái estop nên không thể lm dc cái j


tick vào invt tín hiệu estop

----------


## Mạch Việt

mình nghĩ bạn kiểm tra bob ở máy khác xem hoạt động bình thường ko, còn disable estop có cách đơn giản hơn là tích vào cột Emulate trong phần input tín hiệu estop ấy là được.

----------

